
The North Face becomes first major brand to join Facebook ad boycott - afkqs
https://adage.com/article/digital/north-face-becomes-first-major-brand-join-facebook-ad-boycott/2262996
======
impostergc
Ironically this will give Facebook even more power if they concede to these
demands, which I think will ultimately backfire. Censorship as the woke tool
of corporations is one of the craziest things happening in a very crazy year.

~~~
yladiz
> Censorship as the woke tool of corporations is one of the craziest things
> happening in a very crazy year.

What do you mean by this?

~~~
Avicebron
Not OP, but probably the fact that being woke implies the use of censorship.
On their face they seem mutually exclusive

------
fartcannon
I thought we were boycotting The North Face for their Wikipedia vandalism
advertising?

~~~
tech-historian
Exactly, was just going to post this. More detail for people that might not
remember:

[https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/29/18644158/north-face-
wikip...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/29/18644158/north-face-wikipedia-
hack-leo-burnett-top-imagens)

------
someluccc
I think there’s an inclination to see ‘wokeism’ from brands as a very current
development when in fact the idea of a “Chinese Wall” existing to relieve the
tension between editorial and commercial depts. has been central to all media
companies for a long long time. What North Face is doing is no different from
what Philip Morris could do to a publication running tobacco health stories.
What is new, in my opinion, is that the idea that there should be a Chinese
Wall at all is no longer taken for granted. The implication to the way stories
like this are presented and shared being that it is in fact desirable for
advertisers to coerce editorial decisions to align with certain correct
opinions.

------
pnako
It makes sense.

North Face executives are probably wondering why Facebook allows comments
around their beautiful ads in the first place.

------
SpicyLemonZest
I continue to be extraordinarily skeptical of companies boycotting each other
as a social change strategy. The more we deputize brands for this kind of
thing, the more we encourage people to ignore protests that aren't supported
by brands.

~~~
prepend
“Sorry, we only support protests sponsored by pepsi products in this city.”

It will be funny if brands start sponsoring the admin fees that jurisdictions
require for marches and gatherings.

~~~
082349872349872
"Gravy Planet" / "The Space Merchants"

------
m0zg
Much easier to temporarily boycott Facebook than cease the use of sweatshops
and child labor. Note how it's always someone else that needs to change or pay
for something, never the person/brand signaling virtue.

